# Mehrere Fähigkeiten gleichzeitig



## Whity07 (14. Juli 2008)

Jaaa also wie der Thread schon sagt wollt ich hier ins Forum mal meine Frage zu D2 stellen die wie folgt lautet:

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mehrere Fertigkeiten einzusetzen ohne das symbol der rechten Maustaste zu ändern?
Ich weiß nur das ich auf W zur 2. Waffen einstellung kommen kann und so komme ich auf 2. Fähigkeiten ohne großen aufwand.
Habe in der Steuerungs Option auch eine Option gefunden wo steht : " Fähigkeit 1,2,3... uws.  auf F1, F2, F3 usw." .
Konnte aber nciht herausfinden wie man das anwendet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In hoffnung auf freundliche, hilfreiche antworten: Whity


----------



## Konradio (14. Juli 2008)

wenn du dann fähigkeiten auf die shortcuts legt, kannst du die belegung der rechten maustaste ( oder linken) ändern, aber nich die zauber gleich einsetzen!


----------



## Whity07 (14. Juli 2008)

Konradio schrieb:


> wenn du dann fähigkeiten auf die shortcuts legt, kannst du die belegung der rechten maustaste ( oder linken) ändern, aber nich die zauber gleich einsetzen!



Ahh ja das macht Sinn. Wie lege ich Fähigkeiten auf die Shortcut leiste? Sry kenne mich noch nich so gut aus...


----------



## Reduxx (14. Juli 2008)

Whity07 schrieb:


> Ahh ja das macht Sinn. Wie lege ich Fähigkeiten auf die Shortcut leiste? Sry kenne mich noch nich so gut aus...


Wenn du auf die aktuelle Fähigkeit drückst siehst du alle die du benutzen kannst. Wenn du mit der maus dann über eine Fähigkeit gehst und dann F1-F8(?) drückst ist diese fähigkeit über den jeweilige F-Taste aufzurufen, das heißt du klickst unten drauf gehst mit der maus auf z.b. gedeihen(als pala) drückst F5 und wenn du dann irgendwann F5 drückst drann ist der zauber unten entweder auf linker oder auf rechter maustaste je nachdem wo du die fähigkeit gebindet hast


----------



## Desdinova (14. Juli 2008)

> Wie lege ich Fähigkeiten auf die Shortcut leiste?



Das machst du wie folgt:

Wenn du dein ganz normales UI (UserInterface) vor die hast, ist ja links unten die Fähigkeit angezeigt die du mit der linken Maustaste auslöst, und rechts das Pendant dazu für die rechte Maustaste. Nun fährst du mit der Maus über das linke oder rechte Symbol und nun erscheinen hier alle Fähigkeiten die hiermit bedient werden können. Jetzt fährst du mit der Maus über eine Fähigkeit die du gerne zuweisen möchtest und drückst z.B. F5. Diese Fähigkeit ist jetzt der Taste F5 zugewiesen und kann jederzeit damit aufgerufen werden.


Ich hoffe das war einigermaßen verständlich. Ist etwas schwer zu umschreiben ohne Bild dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Zu langsam ;(


----------



## Whity07 (14. Juli 2008)

Ahhh gut doch habe es verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen dank für eure hilfe, schön das es hier noch noob-freundliche User gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In großem dank, Whity.


----------

